# Coolant Expansion Tank for a '90 V8



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone know how hard these are to replace? I'm lookin at buying one that the owner says it needs one. I'm just wondering how much work I'm lookin at here.
Thanks!


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

omg it is so easy to change it will take you like five minutes to do the job


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

thanks!


----------

